# Engineered Avian Flu



## KainXS (Nov 28, 2011)

A researcher by the name Ron Fouchier experimented with Avian Flu commonly contracted by birds(Ferrets in general) and has created a human contactable, airborne version of H5N1 and he wants to publish to the world how he made it. Like Typical H5N1 the mortality rate is about 50%



> Locked up in the bowels of the medical faculty building here and accessible to only a handful of scientists lies a man-made flu virus that could change world history if it were ever set free.
> 
> The virus is an H5N1 avian influenza strain that has been genetically altered and is now easily transmissible between ferrets, the animals that most closely mimic the human response to flu. Scientists believe it's likely that the pathogen, if it emerged in nature or were released, would trigger an influenza pandemic, quite possibly with many millions of deaths.
> 
> ...



now thats some scary shit right there.


http://rt.com/news/bird-flu-killer-strain-119/
http://news.sciencemag.org/scienceinsider/2011/11/scientists-brace-for-media-storm.html


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2011)

People like this should have no place in society. Maybe they belong more in an underground lab in a volcano on the moon.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 28, 2011)

I would feel safer if he was on the moon

yea


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 28, 2011)

Loads round into M40A5 and aims @ target.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 28, 2011)

wow... he creates a deadly virus then wants to show the world how he created it.. yey for terrorists...


----------



## John Doe (Nov 28, 2011)

You hope this was planned to find a cure to H5N1. Or else the 17th floor needs a visit about right now... with some G3's and granade launchers. Hollywood to the rescue.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 28, 2011)

adulaamin said:


> wow... he creates a deadly virus then wants to show the world how he created it.. yey for terrorists...



Do you have any idea what it takes to "make" a virus?

Hint: a lot of money, time, facilities, skill, patients, and test subjects.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 28, 2011)

Considering they've been playing with H5N1 for at least 20+ years, I don't see what the big deal is. It's been known that the human-active pathogen could infect and kill ferrets for at least that long, too, so it only makes sense that the reverse is possible.

I can point you to this article:

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0166093489900049

which states that they have been testing, and proven, that there is a link between ferrets and humans, *from a study published in 1989, 22 years ago*. All that this current paper shows is that it's possible that the current "outbreak" of H5N1 could have been caused by mishandling of lab samples, and shows exactly HOW it could be done, which, technically, is nothing new. The only issue, and why this is in the news, is that the details of the paper are far too specific.



As far as I am concerned, there's all this info in various palces already, so I do not understand why putting it all together in one place, matters. Just who are these "bad guys" we are so worried about, anyway?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 28, 2011)

Instead of waiting for it to happen naturally and have it surprise the heck out of us we've managed to do it for nature and contain it. 

Now we can look for ways to treat it so that when it does get out (Naturally and hopefully not artificially) we can be prepared for it. 

I'd be mad pissed if he kept it to himself, not to mention if he sold it to the wrong people or released it himself. 

So I'm glad this guy not only did what he did but is willing to share his research. If we can make it, it only makes sense that we will know how to destroy it. 

God gave us the ability to create, now expect us to play God (We'll try and be safe about it)


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 28, 2011)

Jeez, why can't they aspire to achieve something like an airbourne virus which cures diseases rather than kill off people.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 28, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Jeez, why can't they aspire to achieve something like an airbourne virus which cures diseases rather than kill off people.



They didn't make the Virus they just made it capable to use Humans as a host.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 28, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> They didn't make the Virus they just made it capable to use Humans as a host.



Ah I just saw a poster say "make" a virus so I assumed it was man made.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 29, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Ah I just saw a poster say "make" a virus so I assumed it was man made.



It is a man made virus. I did not exist in nature until they created it, even if it is a modification to an existing virus.



AphexDreamer said:


> God gave us the ability to create, now expect us to play God (We'll try and be safe about it)



The difference between being God and playing god is that the former knows what He's doing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Fouchier will be sniped



KainXS said:


> A researcher by the name Ron Fouchier experimented with Avian Flu commonly contracted by birds(Ferrets in general) and has created a human contactable, airborne version of H5N1 and he wants to publish to the world how he made it. Like Typical H5N1 the mortality rate is about 50%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> It is a man made virus. I did not exist in nature until they created it, even if it is a modification to an existing virus.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between being God and playing god is that the former knows what He's doing.



Perhaps the former had to make mistakes before being good at what he does?

Then like wise, we too will have to learn from our mistakes to reach his status. 

Question is, will we survive those mistakes? 

Either way the ramifications will be grand to say the least.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2011)

thankfully my god like immune system will keep me safe. with all you suckers dead and gone think of all the bandwidths i will have!!!!!!! mwuahahah!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2011)

I see both the good and bad in this. But i seriously doubt this will be some public release how to make this isnt going to be something you can google. It will probably be more of  a internal science doc that can be viewed from diffirent labs in france and shit. That being said if this was indeed the case and im assuming it is I dont see the harm in it. Learning how to make a virus like this in the right hands (All the major labs globaly) is like a lego set if they know how to genetically modify it to be worse it may show them what to genetically modify so it can be cured/vaccinne. The issue here isnt that he wants to publish it imo. What I think people dont realize is that it was made here. Think of it like a science NDA Publishing it would let labs in other places see what he did which they currently dont.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2011)

i was really hoping the avian flu would allow the birds to take over the planet. i mean, come on.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 29, 2011)

Captain Trips


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 29, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Do you have any idea what it takes to "make" a virus?
> 
> Hint: a lot of money, time, facilities, skill, patients, and test subjects.



MONEY: a terrorist group hell-bent on "raising terror" can accumulate the amount required...

TIME: terrorist groups have all the time in the world...

FACILITIES: terrorists are really good at improvising which would also make the money problem less of a problem (my grammar sucks hahaha bear with me )...

SKILL: I would bet they have/could find people skilled enough...

PATIENTS/TEST SUBJECTS: us (what better way to test it than to release it at some highly populated place and let the police/government/hospitals count how many are infected/dead to see how deadly it is)

it wouldn't be that easy to "make" the virus but once they know how to what's gonna stop them from trying to make one..


----------



## Inceptor (Nov 29, 2011)

So, we're back to the perrennial problem with scientific inquiry:
Someone discovers something, or how to do something, 'interesting', and in the spirit of sharing and receiving feedback from their peers they want to share that 'interesting' something.  Which may help them gain notoriety and draw more grant money their way, so that they can continue their inquiry relatively unhindered.

On the surface it seems so innocent.  The problem isn't in the purity of the intent, the problem is in the unintended consequences brought about by the disclosure.

Now, here's the triple whammy (or modal conundrum):

Is it* possible* someone will actually 'cultivate' such a virus and spread it?  Yes, it's *possible*.
Is it *probable* someone will actually 'cultivate such a virus and spread it?  _*Unknown*_.
Is it the *objectively right thing to do*, to disseminate the information, to make it possible?  The consensus is *No* so far.

You could make an analogy to other discoveries, but this one has a path to low budget mayhem, of some kind, by all kinds of undesirables.
Sure, the general principles for building a nuclear weapon are available to those who want it, but getting the plutonium or uranium and building the thing is almost impossible and incredibly expensive, so no widespread threat there from 'terrorists'.  

Should the paper be published?  If it had not been brought up in a news factoid like this (and no doubt many places elsewhere) it might have been published with little fanfare.  But now?  There's a strong reason to say no.  
Anyway, aside from that, I think if Mr Fouchier makes a big stink about this he'll find himself out of funding, or out of a job eventually, since it'll _*look*_ like he wants to publish a paper on a how-to guide to creating a biological weapon.  That's soft headed idealist thinking, to actually think such a paper as this is a good idea, especially considering the way things have been for the last 10 years.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 29, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Considering they've been playing with H5N1 for at least 20+ years, I don't see what the big deal is. It's been known that the human-active pathogen could infect and kill ferrets for at least that long, too, so it only makes sense that the reverse is possible.
> 
> I can point you to this article:
> 
> ...



I think the point is that it's now airborne.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 29, 2011)

So "the man" creates a virus capable of devastating half the world, and all it takes is him to release it and start conveniently selling the "cure" for it. 

I've seen this movie.


----------



## Irony (Nov 29, 2011)

The only reason this got onto this thread is because this was publicized; probably accidentally. Biological and genetic engineering, in everything from Smallpox and chickens to tobacco plants and the common cold has been done for well over 100 years. Many institutions and governments have experimented with biological warfare. Smallpox is bred by the russian and US governments for sure, in the event it may be needed for a biological war. Oddly enough, smallpox was also used in the early 1800s by the US military to infect the Native americans; which succeeded in killing at least 80% within just a few years. 

This is nothing new; it just seems shocking to the average person who is generally kept in the dark if at all possible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2011)

KainXS said:


> A researcher by the name Ron Fouchier experimented with Avian Flu commonly contracted by birds(Ferrets in general) and has created a human contactable, airborne version of H5N1 and he wants to publish to the world how he made it. Like Typical H5N1 the mortality rate is about 50%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sickest part of it is that H5N1 isn't the worst they have at those facilities.  They have VX nerve gas and many other viruses/poisons that have a 99.98% mortality rate and in massive quantities.


----------



## Drone (Nov 29, 2011)

It might be hoax but if it's true that doesn't bode well for the world. There's a lot of crappy diseases even without that. What if some big fat and rich corporation would want to go "deus ex" and create another "grey death". Power, money, population control and all that mumbo jumbo.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Drone said:


> It might be hoax but if it's true that doesn't bode well for the world. There's a lot of crappy diseases even without that. What if some big fat and rich corporation would want to go "deus ex" and create another "grey death". Power, money, population control and all that mumbo jumbo.



A Big Game Like that, Same with Movies like Terminator and WALL-E should be lessons to learn from to prevent such stuff from happening.


----------



## r9 (Nov 29, 2011)

How is this different than saying I build a bomb and I`m going to show you how I made it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2011)

r9 said:


> How is this different than saying I build a bomb and I`m going to show you how I made it.



because a virus can replicate and mutate in nature without any human interaction compared to bombs.


----------



## Drone (Nov 29, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> A Big Game Like that, Same with Movies like Terminator and WALL-E should be lessons to learn from to prevent such stuff from happening.



Nothing (unfortunately) can change the essence of human nature. Megalomania, inflated sense of self-esteem, lust for power and so on and so forth will always be there. People should push technology and science further and further not for the money, war or power but for the people, for science itself and for making lives better. But I doubt it's gonna be that way. And what do we have now? Millions of jobless and homeless people, crowds of tasteless superstars and mountains of useless gimmicks? It all definitely gone wrong the moment when humanity started to estrange itself from the nature. And you said Wall-E, I just thought about that. In the end people would become so helpless useless and weak and environment would get so fucked up that people can't even survive without bionics and genetic engineering. Well that's some kind of classic apocalyptic Repomen or Deus Ex scenario, I digress.

When the black hats post how to exploit this or that vulnerability is one thing but when it comes to real, not computer, viruses that's definitely getting scary. Unfortunately humans ain't no OS, you can't patch your vulnerabilities every second Tuesday of each month.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The sickest part of it is that H5N1 isn't the worst they have at those facilities.  They have VX nerve gas and many other viruses/poisons that have a 99.98% mortality rate and in massive quantities.



Ya exactly I'm willing to bet they still study even the old stuff like zyclone-B just to see if they can slow the effects of nerve damage. If people think the flu is bad you should take a whiff of that shit.



r9 said:


> How is this different than saying I build a bomb and I`m going to show you how I made it.



Because this is science. You know I don't think all of us are naive enough to think he is doing this out of the goodness of his heart. Yes I know this will get him on the front of some science mag, I know every science journalist will pay attention to his articles for the next 3 years. He will milk this discovery for the next year and use it to get into VIP parties for the next 5. Phizer Bayer and other pharmaceuticals will make private contracts with him to modify the chemical properties of mydol so you're wife doesn't bitch do much at the end of the month because her tummie hurts. Science is science. Scientists look for and discover new shit and tell people about it. That is their job. We should already have people working that aren't scientists keeping these documents out of terrorists hands. That said I don't think he should
Be attacked for wanting to tell people or show them how it's done. It shouldn't be and isn't his job to work out the political, military, and global reaction to his research. That should be someone else's problem.


----------



## CrypticDecipher (Nov 29, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Do you have any idea what it takes to "make" a virus?
> 
> Hint: a lot of money, time, facilities, skill, patients, and test subjects.



All that can be provided by a Government or one of it's organizations to produce a weapon so deadly it can essentially almost kill an entire planet. Why does that not sound like a far fetched idea.


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 29, 2011)

I can imagine all the terrorists of the world giving his post a +1!! Yay!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 29, 2011)

adulaamin said:


> MONEY: a terrorist group hell-bent on "raising terror" can accumulate the amount required...
> 
> TIME: terrorist groups have all the time in the world...
> 
> ...



And where would they find the originals? The only two places in the world that house deadly viruses and such is the CDC in Atlanta, and the whateveritscalled in Russia. That's it.

The worst possible thing they could do is to make the Rabies virus airborne. That is the only known virus with 100% kill rate.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2011)

ya and lets give that info to the whole world for crying outloud on an unsecure server.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 29, 2011)

Just as long as he doesnt create an airborn ebola virus. Then we'd be in serious troubles


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I say UN/NATO Take em out


----------



## CrypticDecipher (Nov 29, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> I say UN/NATO Take em out



He won't be taken out or have any threats against his life. No government would want to risk it. And what if they do try and quiet him or kill him.....what if they fail??? Then we might have a serious problem on our hands.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 29, 2011)

Still flu isn't DEAD certain to kill people, its mostly frail or weak immune systems and people with other conditions. H1N1 aka Swine Flu was supposed to wipe everyone out and that didnt.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Still flu isn't DEAD certain to kill people, its mostly frail or weak immune systems and people with other conditions. H1N1 aka Swine Flu was supposed to wipe everyone out and that didnt.




Because it didnt spread far or fast enough and the ones most susceptible to it were Children and Elderly, just like normal flu,

I however was inoculated against it, same with typhoid fever, yellow fever, small pox, and regular flu.

I look at the movie- I am Legend- dont mess with the natural order of things otherwise it will kick you in the ass big time


----------



## Irony (Nov 30, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> I say UN/NATO Take em out





Are you Kidding??! Its more than likely a branch of the government that is providing his funding.



eidairaman1 said:


> I look at the movie- I am Legend-



ROFL for at least a minute.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 30, 2011)

You think this is bad, this is nothing compared to other crap these people have been playing with. Anyhow just like the Flu Shot, a bunch of nonesense.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2011)

Super XP said:


> You think this is bad, this is nothing compared to other crap these people have been playing with. Anyhow just like the Flu Shot, a bunch of nonesense.



Just thought I'd and to the other TPU conspiracies on this thread.....Umbrella corporation!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2011)

Flu as a weapon LOL some people crack me up. Unless a phsyco wanted to make the entire human population sick its pretty ineffective.

Swine Flu was everywhere, same with Bird Flu there's a reason they called them epidemics. On a similar tangent SARS was meant to spread all over Asia and wipe out the planet. Scientists are always tampering like this in labs.


----------



## D4S4 (Nov 30, 2011)

i thanked the op because i am a terrifying terrorist.


----------



## Irony (Nov 30, 2011)

D4S4 said:


> i thanked the op because i am a terrifying terrorist.



Careful what you say...

Last week a guy in colorado got chucked in the federal slammer "Indefinitely" for threatening to grow medical weed. He didn't even have any in his possession. And it's legal in colorado.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 30, 2011)

Irony said:


> Careful what you say...
> 
> Last week a guy in colorado got chucked in the federal slammer "Indefinitely" for threatening to grow medical weed. He didn't even have any in his possession. And it's legal in colorado.



On the other hand, those people act as if they're sick to get that medical weed from the shop. That shit needs to stop. If it was me, I'd have beaten him down for saying such thing. People aren't overexaggerating, drugs are a huge issue in this country, let alone parts of Europe where it's legal.


----------



## Irony (Nov 30, 2011)

John Doe said:


> On the other hand, those people act as if they're sick to get that medical weed from the shop. That shit needs to stop. If it was me, I'd have beaten him down for saying such thing. People aren't overexaggerating, drugs are a huge issue in this country, let alone parts of Europe where it's legal.



Yeah, I agree. 

But at the same time, it was legal at the state level, but at the federal level, its still a felony, I think. 

So much for freedom of speech...


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 30, 2011)

I never worry about this kind of thing. History is full of examples where someone has invented something that could be used as a horrific weapon (gunpowder, repeating rifles, nerve agents, bio-engineered diseases, nuclear weapons, etc.) against a majority of the population, but we're all still here. What people always forget is that there are just as many, if not more, very smart people who work on solutions to such problems. When AIDS was new 30 years ago, there were lots of stories about how we were all doomed. I'm not feeling so doomed at the moment.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> People like this should have no place in society. Maybe they belong more in an underground lab in a volcano on the moon.



exactly we should kill that moderfucker before he kills us all. i bet he has already made and anti-virus for himself.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 30, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> exactly we should kill that moderfucker before he kills us all. i bet he has already made and anti-virus for himself.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2011)

Meh, he's already dead inside.


----------



## D4S4 (Nov 30, 2011)

Irony said:


> Careful what you say...



tbh, my opinion is that all those anti-terrorist "organizations" can suck my unit, especially since i'm not in the us. but should they actually decide to bust my ass, i better make sure i get all the media coverage i can and go sue those c*nts for some gazzilions after they've had their fun with me (amazing trolling opportunity). 

btw i wouldn't be amazed to find out that my os has a default keylogger that sends everything i type to the "authorities" and every time somebody types the word "terrorist" it ends up on somebody's display for potential threat assessment + this post could potentially cause me issues if i ever wanted to get a us visa.  they've got my number, yours too.


----------



## Irony (Nov 30, 2011)

D4S4 said:


> i can and go sue those c*nts for some gazzilions after they've had their fun with me (amazing trolling opportunity).



Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 1, 2011)

The real question is why isn't there an H5N1 vaccine yet?  I'm sure that's partly due to the fact that there is no humanize form of the virus in the wild.  But if the virus can be modified to infect humans, I think having a substantial inventory of the vaccine would be enough to mute or discourage any attempt at bioterror.

Most likely this new form of the virus would take a disproportionate toll on those who are young and healthy but who do not have the immune system repertoire that older people have - just like the 2009 swine flu scare.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 1, 2011)

twilyth said:


> The real question is why isn't there an H5N1 vaccine yet?  I'm sure that's partly due to the fact that there is no humanize form of the virus in the wild.  But if the virus can be modified to infect humans, I think having a substantial inventory of the vaccine would be enough to mute or discourage any attempt at bioterror.
> 
> Most likely this new form of the virus would take a disproportionate toll on those who are young and healthy but who do not have the immune system repertoire that older people have - just like the 2009 swine flu scare.



They added h1n1 vaccines in with the Flu shot. at least that is what I was told last year when I got one.


----------



## D4S4 (Dec 1, 2011)

h1n1 was the biggest and most profitable bs pharmaceutical companies ever made - fatality rate of the ordinary flu is almost equal, the only difference is media doesn't cause shitstorm when somebody dies from it. they created fear and therefore demand for just another batch of flu shots.

my bet is h5n1 is not dissimilar.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Still flu isn't DEAD certain to kill people, its mostly frail or weak immune systems and people with other conditions. H1N1 aka Swine Flu was supposed to wipe everyone out and that didnt.



Previously called the Spanish flu, and that's what ended World War I. It killed somewhere in the region of 60 million people. Those that survived have some kind of immunity to it, and had herd immunity.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Details of lab-made bird flu won't be revealed*

WASHINGTON (AP) -- The U.S. government paid scientists to figure out how the deadly bird flu virus might mutate to become a bigger threat to people — and two labs succeeded in creating new strains that are easier to spread.

On Tuesday, federal officials took the unprecedented step of asking those scientists not to publicize all the details of how they did it.

The worry: That this research with lots of potential to help the public might also be hijacked by would-be bioterrorists. The labs found that it appears easier than scientists had thought for the so-called H5N1 bird flu to evolve in a way that lets it spread easily between at least some mammals.

"It wasn't an easy decision," said Dr. Anthony Fauci, infectious diseases chief at the National Institutes of Health, which funded the original research. 


Full article here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2011)

One day it will become public knowledge. I hope by that time they have a vaccine. I really don't see a reason why they would have to reveal such a thing anyway.

Also I thought it was already known? All the US government did was ask them not to give the blue print out.


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 21, 2011)

Why pay them to figure out how to mutate it instead of dishing out more funding for a cure? That's just stupid if you ask me...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 21, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> Why pay them to figure out how to mutate it instead of dishing out more funding for a cure? That's just stupid if you ask me...



It's all part of searching for a "cure", or more realistically, a vaccine. 

In layman's terms, all they did was make a mutation quicker and seem more drastic than would probably happen anyway, except you don't have to wait for years for the virus to mutate by itself through several "batches" of victims.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It's all part of searching for a "cure", or more realistically, a vaccine.
> 
> In layman's terms, all they did was make a mutation quicker and seem more drastic than would probably happen anyway, except you don't have to wait for years for the virus to mutate by itself through several "batches" of victims.



Exactly. They are looking for a vaccine. Even the uber rich know if that thing mutates it wont matter how much money they have.


----------



## Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

*Bird flu researchers agree to 60-day halt*



> "Resulting from concerns about recent research on avian influenza, scientists working on transmission of the H5N1 strain have agreed to halt this area of research for 60 days to allow time for international discussion," said the letter from the researchers, published by the journals Science and Nature.



60 days lol it's an eyeroller



> The US journal Science and the British magazine Nature have been working with researchers on edits to the manuscripts but have not said when or if they would eventually be published.



http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-01-bird-flu-day-halt.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Drone said:


> *Bird flu researchers agree to 60-day halt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The just need to squash this research permenently.


----------



## Drone (Feb 18, 2012)

*Update*. It's to be published ...



> "The consensus was that in the interest of public health the full papers should be published," said Professor Ron Fouchier from the Institute of Virology in the Netherlands, the scientist behind one of the studies. Bird flu experts meeting in Geneva on Friday ruled that *controversial research on a mutant form of the virus potentially capable of being spread among humans should be made public*.



http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-02-go-ahead-bird-flu.html


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmm well I have my A-Bag with my MOPP suit and mask in my closet. Looks like I might need to break it out before our next inspection


----------



## Drone (Feb 28, 2012)

*Bat flu ....*



> Flu bugs are common in humans, birds and pigs and have even been seen in dogs, horses, seals and whales, among others.



Now scientists found bat flu



> *For the first time, scientists have found evidence of flu in bats, reporting a never-before-seen virus whose risk to humans is unclear.*



Scientists suspect that some bats caught flu centuries ago and that the virus mutated within the bat population.



> It's possible they could leave the virus on produce and a human could get infected by taking a bite. It's conceivable some people were infected with the virus in the past. Now that scientists know what it looks like, they are looking for it in other bats as well as humans and other animals



http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-02-bird-flu-pig-human-unclear.html


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

I think this falls under the biological warfare act that banned the use and production of this kind of shit! What the hell are these people thinking? Just what good can come of this? If this "GETS OUT?" As you all know very well this will get out and some sick fuck will use this to wipe out as many people as they can! This should be outlawed and this sick evil lab tech should be locked up for LIFE! I am sorry if this is too harsh for any one to handle but this is just how I feel. There is NO place on this Earth for any one mutating and MAKING biological instruments like this no matter what!


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 28, 2012)

Drone said:


> Now scientists found bat flu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty much the plot to Contagion.


----------



## Drone (Feb 28, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> That's pretty much the plot to Contagion.



That was mentioned in the article


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 28, 2012)

Drone said:


> That was mentioned in the article



Didn't read it.  Only your cliff's notes version


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 28, 2012)

John Doe said:


> On the other hand, those people act as if they're sick to get that medical weed from the shop. That shit needs to stop. If it was me, I'd have beaten him down for saying such thing. People aren't overexaggerating, drugs are a huge issue in this country, let alone parts of Europe where it's legal.



what about the Alcohol then....i personally think there are bigger issues with drinking then there will ever be with weed... roflmao  weed lol

this helps people with cancer and other illness but because its weed its bad,, lol  tell me why is weed bad ?


----------



## Irony (Feb 28, 2012)

Drone said:


> Now scientists found bat flu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was just reading about that, in science illustrated I think. Its a strain of ebola, and almost certainly fatal? (Didn`t read the article, just saw bats...)



Locksmith said:


> what about the Alcohol then....i personally think there are bigger issues with drinking then there will ever be with weed... roflmao  weed lol
> 
> this helps people with cancer and other illness but because its weed its bad,, lol  tell me why is weed bad ?



Why don't you go eat some, then come back and tell us how the lung and throat cancer was.


----------



## Drone (Apr 27, 2012)

Update:



> The Dutch government on Friday gave a top scientist the green light to publish a research paper in the United States on a mutant killer flu virus, following approval by a US panel of experts.
> 
> "Deputy Minister Henk Bleker approved a permit for the publication of the research done by professor Ron Fouchier on the H5N1 bird flu virus," his spokeswoman Cindy Heijdra told AFP.
> 
> *Dutch approval comes after a panel of US science and security experts last month said two papers on the deadly flu should be published in the US-based Science journal, reversing an earlier decision to withhold key details.*



http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-04-dutch-okays-mutant-bird-flu.html


----------



## twilyth (Apr 27, 2012)

Starts shopping for DNA sequencers on ebay.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 27, 2012)

So how about a cure for cancer or aids and publicly releasing that? 

No, no no. I think I'll just keep making stuff that kill people. 

Next up on the list, an ebola like AIDS virus that transmits via skin contact. Strictly research of course.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 27, 2012)

Alright now make a super vaccine


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Next up on the list, an *ebola like AIDS virus* that transmits via skin contact. Strictly research of course.


Why fuck around with plain vanilla Ebola - use Marburg.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 28, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Why fuck around with plain vanilla Ebola - use Marburg.



No the pick of the crop would have to be the Zaire ebolavirus.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> No the pick of the crop would have to be the Zaire ebolavirus.



I thought marburg was more virulent.  I did a quick google but didn't look too hard and found this from 2005.



> More than 100 people in Angola have died so far in an outbreak of the deadly Marburg virus, a close relative of Ebola. If you have to fall sick with a viral hemorrhagic fever from the Marburg-Ebola family, which one should you choose?
> 
> Go with Marburg. Though we don't know very much about how these viruses work, history suggests that between a *quarter and half* of all people who get Marburg die from it; there is a *90 percent* mortality rate among those who contract Ebola. These numbers may be revised in light of the Marburg outbreak in Angola, however. *Early reports indicate a mortality rate of nearly 100 percent.*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 28, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I thought marburg was more virulent.  I did a quick google but didn't look too hard and found this from 2005.



"Also known simply as the Zaire virus, ZEBOV has the highest case-fatality rate, up to 90% in some epidemics, with an average case fatality rate of approximately 83% over 27 years. There have been more outbreaks of Zaire ebolavirus than of any other species. "

Source Not sure which link is more solid, perhaps I'll find a more solid link later.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 28, 2012)

Fuck ebola, you can actually survive that. You know what they should do? Make Rabies more virulent. Then everyone be fucked!


----------

